# Satin Rats?



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

What is it about a rat that makes it a Satin? I've heard it's the longer, thinner coat which includes silvering and whiskers which bend slightly at the end. I'm very intrigued about this hair variation; who has a Satin or has owned a Satin here on the forum? I'm debating whether Rosie my youngest is one because her fur is a lot softer than other two, despite being a month or two younger it's way softer than theirs ever was. Her brown colourings seem to be darker too, hmmmm!


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a satin blue. I'll take a picture in a little bit so I can show you, but it'll be a bit of a challenge cause he's still VERY young and likes to run/hop everywhere.

First of all, satin's have a very noticable soft fur coat. The difference between holding a fancy is immediate.
I'm sure there are a couple differences, but the most obvious, and easy way to tell satin and fancy apart is looking at the way their fur lies down.

Satin's are very sleek and smooth. Fancies have fur that will poke out, an undercoat i guess, not sure the proper term, and doesn't lay straight back.

*runs off to get camera*


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

This is Guinness and we have concluded he is a satin. 










I wasn't sure if he was a satin at first but about a week ago (at 7 weeks) his fur began to get silver hairs throughout it and now at 8 weeks and 2 days old he matches the description perfectly.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

First two are of my satin blue.. who is Ironically named.. Red.
The black berkshire is Heart, I didn't really want the kiddo, but those are the clearest pictures I have of them. 


Hopefully these are good enough to see..

Red's fur is very smooth and flows, and heart's is has pokies underneath.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I just had another look at Rosie and I'm pretty sure she is a Satin. She feels a lot smoother than the other two and her fur kind of glistens. Man I got a nice mix of coats and eye colours in my three girls haha; one black eyed, one ruby eyed, one pink eyed. Then one is satin and one has Husky colouring/markings, love it haha


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Satin fur is longer thinner guard hairs, they Tend to be shinnier (Not all are shiny). Their whiskers will either be wild or curl down, But not be curly like a rex.

Here is a picture of Storm, he a satin. you can see his longer guard hairs, I'll have to get a pictures to show off his whiskers though. From what I know their fur lays the same way as most rats, but because of their guard hairs they have a "prickly" look sometimes. I will admit, it's funny to watch them get all huffed up in a fight (Storm has hypothyroidism so he can be a jerk sometimes) cause they get Super poofy.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I always thought Kalabar was a satin... but when I came here I was told he was ticked.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope he's a satin.

Ticked would mean he's agouti based, Fur color, completely different then fur type. btw, he's a black rat, not ticked in any way.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe you guys can help me. One of my 4 girls, Tink, is super super soft I have never had a rat this soft. I was wondering, could she be a satin? I have added some pictures, she is the siamese dumbo. Her coat isn't super shiney, but I guess that's cause it is cream colour - like in people blonde hair never looks super shiney...

Any help would be appreciated  Thanks


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She could be a satin, her whiskers aren't all that droopy or curly but her guard hairs are long. She could be just a really soft normal or a bad quality Satin.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks - I was wondering about the whiskers. For a while I just thought siamese rats were softer. Either way she is a sweet heart, loves to sit and cuddle, even though she is a girl. The other 3 are completely nuts though!


----------

